# horton crossbow exp



## deerhunter_44622

i bought this crossbow off craigslist the guy i got it from said it was 200# draw weight i called horton and they said it was 150# so does anyone have one of these and is it possible it is 200#?


----------



## wildman

Why didn't you ask Horton when you called them?

I think that they only go 150 or 175lb's but I maybe wrong...


----------



## black swamp

wildman said:


> Why didn't you ask Horton when you called them?
> 
> I think that they only go 150 or 175lb's but I maybe wrong...


150 is fine trust me i have over 30 with mine


----------



## black swamp

Horton also makes the best product out there mine was bought in 1994 an still hits with a punch


----------



## wildman

black swamp said:


> Horton also makes the best product out there mine was bought in 1994 an still hits with a punch




That's funny I just sold one to a good friend it was my first one from 1990 or 1991 and yes it had killed a lot of deer and still shoots well. The one I still have is from 1994 (explorer)I bought it for my grandfather but now I use it..(when I don't shoot a compound or recurve) They shoot great.. and the new ones shoot just crazy nice... All mine have pins on them other then a scope.

I really like the Horton Crossbow


----------



## paulboomer1

depends on how old the bow is. Horton used to make the 200# up until a few years ago, now the only make the 150# and 175#. if its an older exp it might be 200#. either way that bow will kill deer


----------



## deerhunter_44622

ok so how do i tell how old it is by the serial#? what broadheads worked the best im shooting the lightning strike aluminum arrows?


----------



## paulboomer1

if you contact Horton and give them the model and serial number they should be able to tell you when it was made. As far as broadheads, I use 100gr. spitfires on my 175#. my friend has the 200# and uses the 125gr. spitfires with no complaints


----------



## TomC

Legends were 150-175lbers. The firehawk and blackhawk were the 200lbers.


----------



## Walleye 3

The horton hunters were 200lb also. I think it has been atleast 5+ years since they made a 200 lb bow. They stopped because they were suppost to not be as accurate.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluewalleye

I had a Horton Blackhawk and it was 200 lbs draw. It was a frustrating bow. Cause it had so much vibration to it when it was shot. You had to continue to tighten the scope on it. If you didnt, it would shoot a crazy grouping. Not in a good way. I have the Horton Legend 150 now. I love it. It is as accurate a bow as I have ever shot. I have had it 4 years, and have shot 3 bucks and 3 does with it. And every shot went where I aimed it..


----------

